
Center for Computational Biology - elkingtowa
https://ccb.berkeley.edu/
======
elisharobinson
How did ads make it to the front page

------
hprotagonist
yes, and...?

------
avancemos
what a disaster of a website on mobile

~~~
dang
" _Please don 't complain about website formatting, back-button breakage, and
similar annoyances. They're too common to be interesting. Exception: when the
author is present. Then friendly feedback might be helpful._"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
bioinformatics
Yes.

